# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الثلاثاء 7 / 12 / 1430 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير ..


تحيي الليله حسينياتنا الجعفريه في كل بقاع الارض
 ذكرى استشهاد الإمام  الباقر عليه السلام

وقد  لقي ربه  مسموما مظلوم  في الــ/ 7 من شهر ذو الحجه  من عام 114 هـ  في المدينه المنوره 

على يد  هشام ابن عبد الملك 

وبهذه المناسبه  الأليمه نتقدم بأحر التعازي لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله ولأمير المؤمنين ولسيدة النساء

والأئمة من ذريتها ونخص بالتعزيه امام زماننا أرواحنا فداه .. ونعزي السادة من ذرية رسول الله

وكل الشيعه والموالين .. 



مأجورين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طوارئ بمطار القاهرة بسبب بلاغ بوجود قنبلة جزائرية

دولي / أعلنت سلطات الامن بمطار القاهرة الدولى حالة الطوارئ اليوم بسبب بلاغ من مجهول فى اتصال هاتفى بشأن وجود قنبلة على الطائرة الجزائرية القادمة من الجزائر.

وذكرت وكالة الانباء الالمانية ان الشرطة بالمطار تلقت بلاغا من مجهول لدى وصول الطائرة الجزائرية القادمة من الجزائر رحلة رقم 4038 وعلى متنها 127 راكبا من بينهم 116مصريا من العاملين المصريين بالجزائر التابعين لبعض الشركات المصرية و 9 ركاب جزائريين وفلسطينيين.

وفور تلقى البلاغ قامت سلطات الامن بانزال الطائرة بموقع الهاى جاك المخصص لذلك وتم انزال الركاب للتعرف على حقائبهم وتفتيشها بواسطة خبراء المفرقعات والكلاب البوليسية وبعد ساعتين من عمليات التفتيش لم يتم العثور على شيء.

احتراق يخت سعودي قيمته 18 مليون ريال في الليث

احترق يخت سياحي سعودي تقدر قيمته باكثر من 18 مليون ريال في ساعة متاخرة من مساء الاثنين 23/11/2009، عندما كان راسياً على شاطيء مدينة الليث (جنوب غرب السعودية)، وقد اندلع الحريق الذي أتى على المركب كاملاً بسبب مس كهربائي، وأنقذت فرق الدفاع المدني تساندها فرق حرس الحدود اثنين من العمالة الفلبينية يعملان على متن اليخت التابع لمرسى الأحلام واستطاعت فرق الإنقاذ الحد من انتشار الحريق الى المراكب الأخرى بعد ان تم إخلاء المرسى السياحي من بقية المراكب البحرية

 
البديوي لـ"سبق" التواصل يقطع الطريق أمام جهات تتربص بالمسلمين
"جسور التواصل" موقع إلكتروني يهتم بالتواصل البناء بين سنة وشيعة المملكة


الدمام- زياد عبدالله : دشن باحث سعودي موقعاً إلكترونياً بعنوان "جسور التواصل"، يهتم بالتواصل البناء بين  السنة والشيعة في المملكة، وليكون حلقة تواصل جديدة بطابع معرفي بين أبناء المملكة. 
وقال المشرف على الموقع المتخصص في شؤون الفرق الإسلامية خالد بن محمد البديوي في تصريح خص به "سبق" إن ما دعاني إلى إنشاء هذا الموقع هو الواجب الديني الذي يفرض علينا وحدة الكلمة ونبذ التعصب والطائفية وأن التواصل المثمر يقطع الطريق أمام جهات عدّة تتربص بالمسلمين وببلادنا بصفة خاصة، فما نراه اليوم من انقطاع الطرق بين أهل الاعتدال والعقلاء من المسلمين عموماً يترك الساحة لكثير من الجهالة وأصحاب المصالح الخاصة وكثير من المدسوسين لممارسة أعمال تضرب بلادنا والأمة الإسلامية من الداخل، مشيراً إلى أن الأحداث تؤكد كل يوم أن الذين يريد بسط نفوذهم على أي بلد يبدؤون بكسر الوحدة الداخلية فيه ليكون لقمة سائغة بعد ذلك، ومضيفاً أن كثيراً ممن تدفعهم الغيرة- للأسف- يخدمون أعداءهم ويحققون لهم أحسن المكاسب ويفتحون حصون بلدانهم الإسلامية بغيرتهم غير المنضبطة بمقاصد الدين فيخربون ما بقي من الدين وهم لا يعلمون. 
وأضاف: أن مما دفعني لإنشاء موقع جسور التواصل ما أراه من ضعف تواصل أهل الاعتدال والعقلاء عموماً وبين أهل السنة والشيعة خصوصاً وهو أمر مؤسف للغاية لأنه يترك المجال للقاصرين وللانتهازيين، الأمر الذي يؤكد أهمية الموقع ليكون فرصة للتواصل البناء، ويلبي حاجة إسلامية ماسة ألا وهي تجسير العلاقة البناءة بين النخبة الواعية والمعتدلة بين أهل السنة والشيعة. 

وقال البديوي في افتتاحيته للموقع: إن موقع جسور التواصل يسعى لأن يكون نواة تواصل بناء في أجواء القطيعة التي تهيئ أحسن الأجواء للتطرف والطائفية البغيضة وترسيخ الأحقاد، كما أن جسور التواصل لن يكون موقعاً لتبادل المجاملات التي لم ولن تقدم شيئاً يغير الواقع المرير الذي تعيشه أمتنا، بل نسعى للتواصل المثمر المبني على المعرفة والمعرفة الصحيحة فقط. 

وأردف البديوي: وأنا على يقين من أن المعارف عندما تقدم بموضوعية تامّة فإنها تكون كالمصابيح تجتمع لتكشف الواقع على حقيقته ليرسم العقلاء وأصحاب الوعي درب الوحدة والعزّة للمسلمين. 

الكهرباء تنقطع في الرياض.. مع دخول الشتاء

يبدو أن انقطاع التيار الكهربائي لم يعد مرتبطاً بفصل الصيف، إذ إن المواطنين والمقيمين اعتادوا على تكراره، حيث تفاجأ سكان حي العليا أمس بانقطاعه لأربع ساعات في حين أكد نائب الرئيس التنفيذي للشؤون العامة في الشركة السعودية للكهرباء عبدالسلام اليمني أنه تم إصلاح العطل وأعيدت الخدمة للمشتركين.

وعاش سكان حي العليا أوقاتاً عصيبة بعد انقطاع الكهرباء، ما دفعهم إلى التوجه إلى مكاتب خدمة العملاء في الشركة السعودية للكهرباء، مبدين تذمرهم الشديد من انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن منازلهم، إلا أن الموظفين أكدوا أن العطل سيتم تجاوزه وإصلاحه في أسرع وقت ممكن، لكنه لم يكن مقنعاً لدى المشتركين الذين طالبوا بتعويضهم عن الانقطاع المتكرر.

وقال عبدالرحمن العلي : «تضررت كثيراً من انقطاع التيار الكهربائي أمس، لكن الغريب في الأمر حدوث مشكلة فصل التيار عن المنازل في الشتاء»، مشيراً إلى أن الانقطاع دام أكثر من أربع ساعات.

من جانبه، أوضح نائب الرئيس التنفيذي للشؤون العامة في الشركة السعودية للكهرباء عبدالسلام اليمني أن العطل نتج عن خلل في أحد الكيابل التابعة لمحطة فرعية في حي العليا، ما أثر في المحطات الفرعية الداخلية، لافتاً إلى أنه تم إصلاح العطل وأعيدت الخدمة للمشتركين.

وكانت معظم مدن المملكة شهدت في الصيف الماضي، انقطاعات متكررة للتيار الكهربائي، ما دفع سكان الرياض برفع شكاوى إلى المجلس البلدي، مطالبين بتعويضهم، لكنها وجدت رفضاً من المسؤولين في وزارة المياه والكهرباء، بحجة أنه لا يوجد في نظام الكهرباء تعويض للمتضررين.

يذكر أن هيئة تنظيم الكهرباء والإنتاج المزدوج دعت المتضررين سابقاً بالتقدم بشكواهم إلى الهيئة مباشرة بسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربائي، في حال عدم اقتناعهم برد شركة الكهرباء على شكواهم المقدمة لها، وفق الأحكام المنصوص عليها في اللائحة التنفيذية لنظام الكهرباء الخاصة بمهام هيئة تنظيم الكهرباء والإنتاج المزدوج. 

يتبع >>>>>

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذه الاخبار  اسعدتني* 

*بهذه المناسبه الأليمه نتقدم بأحر التعازي لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله ولأمير المؤمنين ولسيدة النساء*
*والأئمة من ذريتها ونخص بالتعزيه امام زماننا أرواحنا فداه .. ونعزي السادة من ذرية رسول الله*

*وكل الشيعه والموالين ..* 



*مأجورين*


*البديوي لـ"سبق" التواصل يقطع الطريق أمام جهات تتربص بالمسلمين*
*"جسور التواصل" موقع إلكتروني يهتم بالتواصل البناء بين سنة وشيعة المملكة*

*تشكري ابنتي العزيزة* 

*شمعة تحترق* 

*على الاخبار التي تتحفينا بها يوميا* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مذيعة خلعت ثيابها الحمراء بالخرطوم لتسير شبه عارية حتى لا يعرف جمهور الجزائر أنها مصرية 
قالت صحيفة "المصريون" المصرية ان مذيعة مصرية أكدت على إحدى القنوات الفضائية المقربة من الحزب الحاكم ، والتي امتهنت التمثيل على خشبة المسرح منذ عامين تقريبا ، أنها اضطرت لخلع ثيابها الحمراء التي كانت تلبسها ، وسارت في شوارع مدينة أم درمان شبه عارية ، حتى لا يتعرف عليها الجزائريون أنها من مصرية جاءت لتشجيع المنتخب القومي 
لهالدرجه :huh:  .. كل هذا خوف  :weird:  


طلاب وطالبات "جامعة القصيم" يحرمون من المكافآت ثلاثة اشهر متتالية  
عانى كثيرا طلاب وطالبات "جامعة القصيم" خلال الفترة الماضية من الفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الحالي وذلك بسبب تأخر صرف مكافآت الطلاب خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة والتي كانوا يأمّلون عليها الكثير في تغطية جزء بسيط من متطلبات و مصاريف الدراسة من كتب ومذكرات حيث يعتمد الكثير منهم عليها في ذلك .
وواصلت إدارة الجامعة تجاهلها لطلبات الطلاب والطالبات بصرف مكافأتهم قبل العيد ليتسنى لهم الاستفادة منها خلال العيد ، لينتظر الطلاب إلى مابعد الإجازة لعل الجهة المسئولة بالجامعة توفي بوعدها .
وكانت إدارة الجامعة بررت سبب التأخير إلى تنظيم داخلي بسبب الطلاب المستجدين للعام الحالي ولكن بعد انتصاف الفصل الأول أرجع المسئولون عد صرف المكافآت بتأخر استلام الشيك المخصص للجامعة من وزارة المالية ، ومع كثرة الاستفسارات من الطلاب أفاد المسئولون إلى أن الإجازة قد بدأت وليس هناك صرف إلا بعد العيد .
وينتظر الطلاب والطالبات بجامعة القصيم وقفة صادقة من مدير الجامعة ووزير التعليم العالي في توجيه من يلزم لحل هذه المشكلة والتي انفردت بها جامعة القصيم عن غيرها من الجامعات بالمملكة في ظل دعم حكومة خادم الحرمين الشريفين للتعليم . 
يااحرااام  :cool:  الظاهر أول مره يسووها فيهم 

شريحة الصم والبكم في ضيافة برنامج «قضية ورأي» 
تقدم قناة المهدي الفضائية يوم الخميس في حلقتها الأسبوعية "حلقة خاصة" تسلط الضوء على شريحة الصم والبكم في المجتمع.
وتتناول في البرنامج الذي يقدمه الإعلامي وجدي المبارك هموم هذه الشريحة ومشاكلها وتطلعاتها الاجتماعية، ويتخلل البرنامج لقاءات عديدة مع عدد من الأفراد من هذه الشريحة.
ويستضيف البرنامج في نقاشه أحد "أفراد هذه الشريحة ومعلم الإشارة وعضو لجنة أصدقاء الصم والبكم في بلدة العوامية الأستاذ حسين الربح. 
موعد بث الحلقة: الخميس 9 ذي الحجة / 26 نوفمبر. 
الساعة: العاشرة «صباحاً ومساء»، وتعاد الحلقة يوم الجمعة الساعة: الثالثة عصراً.  
*القطيف: العلامة الشيخ علي المرهون على السرير الأبيض*

*يرقد سماحة العلامة الشيخ علي بن الشيخ منصور المرهون( حفظه الله) على السرير الابيض منذ يوم الجمعة الماضي في قسم العناية بمستشفى المواساة بالدمام بسبب متاعب في التنفس .*

*نسأل الله له الصحة والعافيه*



*أراد شراء سيارة فخمة فابتاعوا له أخرى مصدومة وبها سمكرة*

*مواطن يتهم شركة سيارات كبرى بالرياض بالنصب والاحتيال والغش*

*الرياض- متعب الخالد : اتهم مواطن سعودي إحدى شركات توكيلات السيارات الكبرى بالرياض بالغش والتدليس والاحتيال عليه, وبيعه سيارة فخمة بها سمكرة ودهانات على أنها جديدة ولم تستخدم , وقال لـ"سبق" إن لديه وثائق دامغة من الشركة نفسها تثبت أن السيارة جرى إصلاحها وسمكرة مقدمتها, وأضاف: أنه رفض استلامها لأنه اشترى سيارة جديدة من الوكالة لا سيارة بها عيوب واضحة وجلية.*  

*ويحكي المواطن قصته مع أشهر وكالات بيع السيارات بالرياض فيقول: أردت شراء سيارة جديدة من النوع الفخم, من أحد توكيلات السيارات الكبرى بالرياض, فذهبت إلى أحد معارض الشركة, واخترت السيارة ودفعت ثمنها نقداً, وحدد لي موعد الاستلام, وعند استلامها فوجئت بتغير في شكل مقدمة السيارة, فأخبرت الموظف المختص فأخبرني أن الأمر طبيعي وليس في السيارة شيء, وكان الوقت ليلاً, وفي الصباح, قمت بفتح السيارة من الأمام لمشاهدة الموتور وإذا بي أشاهد آثار تصادم في السيارة وكشطاً في البوية, وتغييراً واضحاً في اللون, فهرعت بالسيارة على الفور إلى التوكيل, وعرضت عليهم الأمر, إلا أنني وجدت نوعاً من التسويف والخداع من المسؤولين في الشركة, فمرة يزعمون أن الأمر ليس فيه شيء, والسيارة سليمة 100%, وثانية يقولون إنه محتمل خطأ من المصنع, ولم ننته إلى شيء.* 

*وأضاف المواطن: أخذت السيارة وذهبت إلى ورشة سيارات معتمدة من المرور, وطلبت منهم الكشف على السيارة وفحصها وإعداد تقرير بحالتها, وإذا بهم يخبرونني أن السيارة مصدومة من الأمام وبها إصلاحات وسمكرة ودهان, فأخذت التقرير المعتمد من الورشة, وذهبت للتوكيل ولكن لم أجد حلاً, فاضطررت إلى رفع الأمر إلى الوكيل الرئيسي للشركة في دبي, وأرفقت لهم كل المستندات, فتم إخطاري بتبديل السيارة, وطلبوا مني مراجعة الشركة بالرياض لاستلام سيارة جديدة, بعد عدة أيام.* 

*وقال المواطن: عندما ذهبت لاستلام السيارة الجديدة, فوجئت أنها نفس السيارة, وتم تغيير مقدمتها بأخرى جديدية, وأصروا على أن استلمها, فطلبت تقريراً بحالة السيارة, وأن بها إصلاحات ودهانات وسمكرة في مقدمتها, وتم ختم التقرير, فأخذته وطلبت من التوكيل استرجاع القيمة النقدية التي دفعتها, لأن هذا غش وتدليس, ولا يمكن أن يصدر من توكيل كبير ومشهور, وهددت بتصعيد الموضوع إلى أعلى المستويات للحصول على حقي, وقال المواطن: إن الموضوع لا يزال عالقاً فالسيارة لدى الشركة, وأنا معي كل ما يثبت حقوقي, ولن اشتري من هذا التوكيل مهما كان الأمر.* 

*تفحم الجهاز والجوال وجزء من الحجرة*

*شاحن "لاب توب" كاد يتسبب في كارثة حريق*


تسبب ماس كهربائي في الشاحن الخاص بجهاز لاب توب في اندلاع حريق في غرفة بمنزل أحد المواطنين, كاد يتسبب في كارثة بالبيت كله.  

وقال المواطن بندر بن سليمان أديت صلاة العصر وذهبت إلى غرفتي في الأعلى لأخلو بنفسي وأقرأ آيات من القرآن حتى أوشك أذان المغرب، فنزلت عند أهلي لإعداد الإفطار, وبعد الأذان أفطرنا لأننا صائمون أيام العشر, ونحن على طعام الإفطار سمعنا أصوات فرقعة في الطابق العلوي, توقعنا أنها من عند الجيران, وبعد الانتهاء من الطعام صعدت إلى غرفتي لتصفح النت, وإذا بي أشاهد دخاناً كثيفاً في الطابق العلوي فهرعنا إلى المكان الذي ينبعث منه, فإذا به في غرفتي التي شاهدتها تحترق, بسبب "اللاب توب" الذي كان متصلاً بالشاحن وكانت البطارية بداخله, ومن رحمة الله أنني لم أكن نائماً بالغرفة، فمن عادتي أن أترك "اللاب توب" أربعاً وعشرين ساعة لا أطفيه. 

وحذر المواطن من الأجهزة والأدوات الكهربائية المغشوشة والرديئة التي قد تؤدي إلى كوارث. وأضاف: لقد احترقت غرفتي, وجهاز اللاب توب, والجوال الخاص بي، فعلينا الحذر من الأدوات المغشوشة. 
بعضهم في حالة خطرة
سيجارة تحرق 5 عُمال بنجلاديشيين أثناء تنظيفهم شقة بالكيروسين
قام أحد العمالة البنجلاديشيين ضمن خمسة كانوا يقومون بأعمال تنظيف لإحدى الشقق السكنية بالطائف بإشعال سيجارة داخل إحدى الغرف أثناء العمل تسببت في إشعال النيران واحتراق الخمسة جراء النار التي ألحقت بهم إصابات قدرت بعضها بالخطيرة جداً نُقلوا على إثرها عن طريق إسعافات الهلال الأحمر إلى مستشفى الملك عبد العزيز التخصصي. فيما أشارت المعلومات إلى أن صاحب المنزل كان قد اتفق مع المؤسسة التي تشغلهم على أن يقوموا بإزالة الغراء الموجود في الأرضيات بنسبة كبيرة، إلا أنهم أشبعوا الشقة بمادة الكيروسين من أجل إزالته.  

وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي المكلف للدفاع المدني بمحافظة الطائف العقيد عبد الله بن فيصل الثقفي أن الحادثة وقعت بإحدى الشقق التي أراد صاحبها تنظيفها من أثر الغراء الموجود بها، حيث أحضر العمال من إحدى مؤسسات التنظيف بموجب عقد وأثناء التنظيف بمادة الكيروسين حصل الاشتعال بسبب سيجارة كان قد أشعلها أحد العمال بالداخل، مشيراً إلى أن آثار السيجارة وجدت بالشقة، ومضيفاً أن الدفاع المدني لم يُبلغ عن الحادثة إلا عن طريق المستشفى بعد وصول الحالات إليه.

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
مأجورين جميعاً إن شاء الله.. 


ماشاء الله ...الفكرة وطريقة الطرح جداً مميزة .....عجبني رصف الأخبار كلها بموضوع ... 

وأكثر الأخبرا لفتني ..المذيعة ..وش فيها دي ...!!  :weird:  

وطلاب وطالبات القصيم عوروا قلبي وشكلهم بيرددوا يليل مطولك  :wacko:  





خالص دعوانا للعلامة علي المرهون  
ندعوا له بتعجيل الشفاء والفرج ببركة هذا اليوم العظيم وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 


غاليتي شمعة ... 

مُتميزة بكل ماتقدمي ... 
راقني أن اتوسط بين أحرفك........

يعطيك العافية غناتي ع الطرح الموفق..والجهد الجزل... 


دعواتي امدها لقلبك.. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كرمته مجموعة الخدمات الميدانية لحجاج تركيا
فلاح تركي يمضى 43 عاماً لجمع تكاليف الحجر

مكة المكرمة- علي الدويحي : أقامت مجموعة الخدمات الميدانية رقم "1" لحجاج تركيا بالتعاون مع قطاع شؤون حجاج تركيا بمؤسسة مطوفي حجاج تركيا ومسلمي أوروبا وأمريكا وأستراليا مساء أمس حفلاً تكريمياً للحاج التركي أحمد أريك قدم خلاله عضو مجلس إدارة المؤسسة الدكتور رضا بن رشاد عجيمي هدية تذكارية، كما قدم رئيس مجموعة الخدمات الميدانية هدية مماثلة، معتبراً أن إصرار الحاج أحمد أريك على أداء فريضة الحج منذ شبابه يؤكد على قوة إيمانه بالله سبحانه وتعالى. 


ومن جانبه أوضح رئيس مجموعة الخدمات الميدانية المطوف أحمد صالح حلبي أن قصة الحاج أحمد أريك مثال لقصص كثيرة تروي شوق المسلمين لأداء فريضة الحج، داعياً الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يتقبل من الجميع أداء فريضتهم.
وكان أحمد أريك الفلاح البسيط بمدينة كوتاهيا التركية بدأ قبل أكثر من ثلاثة وأربعين عاماً في جمع تكاليف الحج دون أن يسعى للتفكير في جمع تكاليف الزواج فقد كان هدفه الأول أن يتمكن من  أداء فريضة الحج بعد أن سمع الكثير عن فضائل الحج وثوابه غير أن والده- المرحوم- أوصاه باثنتين لا ثالثة لهما أولا هما البحث عن زوجة لبناء أسرة ومن ثم الذهاب لأداء فريضة الحج بعد أن وجد في ابنه الإصرار على أداء الفرائض من صلاة وصوم.
ورغم مغريات الحياة في تركيا إلا أن أحمد أريك الشاب ذو السبعة عشر عاماً أصر على أن يكون برنامجه اليومي منحصراً في عمله بالمزرعة دون التفكير في الذهاب إلى المدن حتى للتنزه كأقرانه من الشباب.
وعاماً بعد عام ارتفعت حصيلته المالية الموزعة بين صندوقين أحدهما للزواج والآخر للحج، فتزوج ورزقه الله الأبناء الذين كبروا عاماً بعد عام وتزوجوا فتحول الشاب إلى رجل ثم شيخ.
لكن تحوله السني لم يعفه من الإصرار على جمع تكاليف الحج حتى وجد نفسه قادراً على أداء الفريضة بصحبة زوجته التي شاركته الحياة.
فأدخل اسمه ضمن أسماء الراغبين في أداء فريضة الحج قبل نحو ثلاث سنوات لكن الحظ لم يحالفه حينها إذ غاب اسمه عن القرعة فتوجه داعياً ربه أن يرزقه بنعمة الحج بعد أن رزقه الأبناء والأحفاد.
وشاءت إرادة الله أن يتمكن أحمد أريك من أداء فريضة الحج هذا العام ضمن حجاج قافلة أنقرة "18" ليصل إلى مكة المكرمة بعد زيارته للمدينة المنورة.

رق قلبي له  :huh:  فكيف برب العباد الرؤوف
يارب يتقبل منه

إيقاف إصدار تصاريح الحج اليوم
تنتهي اليوم المهلة التي منحتها وزارة الداخلية للجان تصاريح الحج في الجوازات لإصدار تصاريح الحج. وواصلت إدارات الجوازات في مختلف مناطق المملكة استقبال مندوبي شركات ومؤسسات حجاج الداخل طوال الأيام الماضية، وأوضح رئيس لجان تصاريح الحج في جوازات جدة النقيب ياسر العبدلي أن عدد الراغبين في الحصول على تصاريح حج من المواطنين والمقيمين تقلص قياساً بالعام الماضي، مبيناً أن التصاريح تسلم لشركات ومؤسسات حجاج الداخل بيسر وسهولة ودون تأخير.

ارتفاع الاصابات بانفلونزا الخنازير في الحج الى 67 

اعلن وزير الصحة السعودي الدكتور عبدالله الربيعة ان عدد الحالات المؤكدة للاصابة بمرض انفلونزا الخنازير بين الحجاج بلغ حتى اليوم الاثنين 67 حالة فيما اضغط هنا استقر عدد الوفيات عند اربع حالات.
ونفى الدكتور الربيعة في حوار لبي بي سي العربية ان يكون ارتفاع عدد الحالات المؤكدة من 20 حالة يوم السبت الماضي الى 67 اليوم الاثنين مؤشر يعكس تسارع خطير لانتشار المرض مؤكدا ان رصد "67 حالة من بين مليون ونصف حاج وصلوا حتى الان هو رقم متدن جدا اذا ما قورن بانتشار المرض في العالم".
وكشف الوزير السعودي، الذي اشتهر حتى تعيينه في فبراير الماضي باجراء عمليات فصل الاطفال السياميين لمرضى سعوديين ومن حول العالم، ان البيانات الرسمية التي ستسلم للمك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز وستعلن في وقت لاحق بشكل رسمي تؤكد تراجع عدد الوفيات في موسم الحج لهذا العام لاسباب صحية بنسبة 53 في المائة مقارنة بالاعوام الماضية.
وقد ادى انتشار مرض انفلونزا الخنازير خلال العام الحالي الى خلق حالة من الهلع في مختلف انحاء العالم ما عزز المخاوف من احتمال انتشار المرض في موسم حج هذا العام الذي يصادف فترة الانتشار السنوية خلال موسم الخريف للانفلونزا الموسمية وغيرها.
الا ان الوزير السعودي نفى ان تكون السلطات الصحية في بلاده قد نظرت بجدية في فكرة الغاء موسم حج هذا العام، مؤكدا انها واجهت اوبئة اكثر فتكا خلال الاعوام الماضية، وانها وضعت الاستعدادات الكافية للحد من انتشار هذا المرض بشكل واسع.
وقد اعلنت السعودية سلسلة من الاجراءات التي شملت تخصيص 18 الفا من الكوادر الطبية و 14 مستشفى تضم 2800 سرير منها 500 سرير للعناية المركزة في منطقة المشاعر.
الا ان الدكتور الربيعة ترك الباب مفتوحا امام احتمال انتشار المرض بشكل واسع مؤكدا وجود خطة بديلة او كما وصفها بخط الدفاع الثاني الذي يتمثل في مستشفيات مدينة مكة التي يقول انها مجهزة وستفرغ لهذه الحالات عند الحاجة مضيفا ان خط الدفاع الثالث يتمثل في المستشفيات المتواجدة في مدينتي الطائف وجدة المجاورتين.
الا ان الوزير الربيعة الذي كان يتحدث في مكتبه في مدينة جدة عاد ليؤكد ان خبرة وزارته في ادارة موسم العمرة في شهر رمضان الذي قال الوزير السعودي انه اكثر صعوبة من موسم الحج نتيجة لطول مدته التي تصل الى شهر كامل مقارنة بموسم الحج الذي يستمر لخمسة ايام فقط تجعله متفائل بقدرة السلطات الصحية على احتواء هذا الخطر.
اشاعات
على صعيد آخر، امتنع عدد كبير من سكان السعودية عن اخذ اللقاح المضاد لانفلونزا الخنازير نتيجة لانتشار اشاعات تحذر من خطورته وهي الاشاعات التي نفى الوزير الربيعة مصادقيتها.
واشار الوزير السعودي لبي بي سي "هناك معلومات من المنتديات الالكترونية وبعض وسائل الاعلام، وانا اؤكد ان اللقاح آمن واخذ هذا اللقاح قرابة 65 مليون شخص حول العالم حتى الان ولم ترصد مضاعفات لهذا اللقاح".
واضاف ان وزارته بدأت اعطاء هذا اللقاح قبل اسبوعين ونصف في كافة مناطق البلاد وان وزارته لم ترصد اي مضاعفات خصوصا ان كافة القيادات الصحية في السعودية وعائلاتهم بما فيهم وزير الصحة وعائلته اخذوا اللقاح ولم تسجل اي علامات مقلقة.
هيئة الأمر تطالب بالقبض على مواطن أجرى عشرات الاتصالات بأحد مراكزها لشتم موظفيها وتهديدهم..! :cool: 

 بعثت هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر عدة خطابات لمحافظ مدينة الطائف (غرب السعودية) وهيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام تتهم فيها مواطناً بإجراء عشرات الاتصالات الهاتفية بأحد مراكزها لشتم موظفيها وتهديدهم إضافة إلى اتصاله بأحد أعضائها على هاتفه المحمول ليكيل له الشتائم.
وعلمت وكالة أخبار المجتمع السعودي أن الهيئة طالبت باستدعاء المواطن أو تكليف الجهات المعنية بالبحث عنه وتقديمه للتحقيق, موضحة أنه معروف لديها, وسبق لأعضائها القبض عليه في قضية معاكسة ولاذ بالفرار بعد ادعائه كذباً بأنه موظف في المباحث


 
متهور ينهي حياة رجل أمن والدهس انتقاماً
تحقق سلطات الأمن في محافظة الطائف والحوية مع ثلاثة أشخاص أعتدوا بالضرب على رجل ثم دهسوه بسيارته وأصابوه بكسر في ساقه، وأشارت التقارير إلى أن زجاج سيارة مواطن من الحوية تعرض للكسر ما دفعه إلى التحرك إلى مركز الشرطة لتسجيل بلاغ، وفي الأثناء تلقى المركز بلاغا من مستشفى الحوية عن وصول مصاب تعرض إلى حادث دهس فتحركت فرقة أمنية إلى المكان لتكتشف أن نجلي صاحب البلاغ دخلا في شجار مع خصمهما ودهساه بسيارته وتم ضبط الاثنين والبحث جار عن ثالث شارك في الواقعة، وأبلغ الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة الطائف العقيد حماد الطويرقي، أن سلطات الأمن تحقق في الملابسات. 
وفي طبرجل غيب الموت رجل أمن أثناء أدائه الواجب في نقطة تفتيش أمنية بعد أن دهسته سيارة مسرعة، ولا تزال التحقيقات مستمرة لمعرفة دوافع وظروف الحادث. وعلى طريق الدوادمي ـــــ شقراء قرب مركز المحمدية، التحمت شاحنتان وناقلة سيارات واشتعلت النيران في إحداها وحاول متطوعون السيطرة على النيران قبل الاستغاثة بفرق الدفاع المدني، ونثرت إحدى الشاحنات حمولتها من الرمل في عرض الطريق وشلت حركة السير، ونتج عن ذلك وفاة سائق سوداني وإصابة اثنين.
سقوط رضيعة في بيارة
انتهت إجازة عائلة من حائل إلى مأساة إثر سقوط رضيعة في عامها الثاني في عمق بيارة صرف صحي بمحيط منزل الاسرة في حي العزيزية في حفر الباطن، وأشارت المعلومات المتوافرة إلى أن البيارة كانت مغلقة قبل سقوط الصغيرة إلى أنها لم تكن محكمة الإغلاق وفشلت مقاومة الرضيعة، وعلى الفور وصلت إلى الموقع فرقة من الدفاع المدني وسارعت إلى شفط البيارة وإجلاء الرضيعة قبل نقلها إلى قسم العناية المركزة في مستشفى الملك خالد العام في حفر الباطن وحالتها حرجة جدا، وباشر الحادث النقيب حماد الشمري. 
كشف سر منزل المحترق .. والفاعل الجار
ارتابت شرطة الشمالية في موظف عربي تباطأ في مواساة جاره في حريق غريب التهم كل موجودات منزله وتحويشة عمره، وباستدعاء الرجل أنكر صلته بالحريق، وعزز صاحب المنزل تأكيداته بأن الحريق الذي قضى على داره اشتعل عرضيا مفضلا عدم توجيه الاتهام لأي من جيرانه، ولكن رجال الشرطة حاصروا المتهم بالأسئلة والقرائن ليعترف بإضرام النار في منزل جاره بقصد سرقة عشرة آلاف ريال. الواقعة حدثت أمس الأول في حي العزيزية وسط جدة عندما تلقت غرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني بلاغا عن حريق كبير في أحد المنازل. وصلت فرقة إطفاء إلى المكان لإجراء اللازم ولاحظ المحققون الميدانيون وجود شبهة جنائية في الحريق لتبدأ عمليات التحري وجمع الدلائل ورفع الأنقاض وصولا إلى خيط يكشف غموض الحريق، وأثمرت التحريات الدقيقة عن الوصول إلى فرضية العمل العمدي، وأحال الدفاع المدني الملف إلى مركز شرطة الشمالية. 
استمع المحققون إلى أقوال صاحب المنزل المحترق الذي أكد عدم وجود أية عداوات أو خصام مع أي من الجيران والمعارف وزملاء العمل، ودفع ذلك رجال الشرطة إلى إعادة البحث في ركام الحريق وإعادة استجواب المقيم العربي عن أية موجودات ثمينه أو مبالغ كان يحتفظ بها في المنزل قبل اندلاع النيران، ليكشف الرجل أنه أودع مبلغ عشرة آلاف ريال في إحدى الغرف قبل ساعات من الحريق. قادت هذه المعلومة رجال شرطة الشمالية إلى تفحص سوابق الجيران والاستماع إلى إفاداتهم، وتركز الاشتباه على جار، من ذات الجنسية، تباطأ في مواساة جاره، ولم يسهم مع المتطوعين في إطفاء الحريق، وزاد من خيوط الشك والاشتباه أن الرجل كان هو الوحيد الذي يعلم باحتفاط جاره بالمبلغ وباستدعائه وسؤاله ومحاصرته بالأسئلة أنهار معترفا، وأشار إلى أنه استغل فرصة مغادرة جاره إلى عمله فتسلل بهدوء وسرق المبلغ قبل أن يضرم النار في الدار.
الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة جدة، العقيد مسفر الجعيد، أكد توقيف المتهم البالغ من العمر ثلاثين عاما، ومازالت الإجراءات مستمرة لإحالته إلى القضاء.
يتبع >>>>>

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«طوارئ » بكورنيشي القطيف وسيهات و«حج الصغيرات» بالعوامية

انهت محافظة القطيف لمساتها الاخيرة لاستقبال الزوار من داخل المملكة وخارجها خلال إجازة عيد الأضحى بتجهيز المواقع السياحية المختلفة في القرى والشواطئ، من خلال وضع برامج لتنظيف وصيانة وتجهيز الحدائق والساحات والمتنزهات ومقاعد الجلوس الخاصة لمرتادي تلك الأماكن وتركيب أعمدة إنارة جديدة وتكثيف الزيارات الميدانية للأسواق والمطاعم والمسالخ ومتابعة أعمال المتعهد حتى ساعات متأخرة من الليل وجاهزية الكورنيش من أجل راحة جميع الزائرين والمتنزهين. ويعد كورنيشا القطيف وسيهات أكبر متنفسين لأهالي المحافظة وخاصة كورنيش القطيف الذي يعتبر واجهة القطيف الحضارية مما دفع الجهات المختصة لتوسعته في الآونة الأخيرة، ودعوتهم الجميع للمحافظة عليه باعتباره من المعالم الرئيسية بالمحافظة، ويفضل أهالي المنطقة قضاء نهار وليل العيد في الكورنيش، لاسيما بعد توافر كافة متطلبات الراحة من أجل أن يقضي المواطنون والمقيمون اوقاتا سعيدة في عيد الأضحى المبارك.وفى العوامية تستعد اللجنة المنظمة لمهرجان حج الصغيرات لاطلاق برنامجها السنوي لاستقبال الحجاج الصِغار وقالت منظمة البرنامج ميول آل إقبال إن البرنامج يستهدف الفتيات الصغيرات والأولاد الصِغار لتعليمهم الصلاة والوضوء بشكل صحيح. إضافة لمناسك الحج بأسلوب مبسط.


الاحساء تستقبل ضيوفها بخدمات 5 نجوم و 1.7 مليون زهرة 

تكثف أمانة الأحساء جهودها لاستكمال برامج الصيانة العامة للحدائق العامة والمتنزهات لاستقبال زائريها خلال اجازة عيد الأضحى المبارك بخدمات متكاملة على درجة كبيرة من التميز ، بصيانة الألعاب ودورات المياه والاضاءة , وأوضح أمين محافظة الأحساء المهندس فهد الجبير الجبير ان العام الحالي شهد زراعة أكثر من مليون و700 ألف متر مربع مركن زهور في مختلف الشوارع والميادين والحدائق العامة, مشيرا الى انجاز 70 بالمائة من انشاءات حديقة قصر محيرس بمدينة المبرز واستلام 4 ساحات بلدية ادرجت ضمن برامج الصيانة العامة للأمانة. وأكد مدير ادارة الحدائق والتشجير بالأمانة المهندس ابراهيم المعيلي، تواصل الأعمال لإنشاء حديقة الحفيرة بمدينة الهفوف على مساحة تتجاوز 20 ألف متر مربع بعد ازالة المخلفات واجراء التعديلات الخاصة بالتربة, وأوضح ان الحديقة بعد استكمالها ستكون ضمن الحدائق النموذجية بالأحساء , وفيما يخص متنزه الأحساء العام قال المعيلي ان مراحل الانشاء وصلت الى أكثر من 60 بالمائة. 

سمعنا انهم مسوين كل هالاستقبال في الاحساء على شرف زيارة مشرفتنا امل الظهور  :bleh:  


65 فندقًا و12 ألف وحدة «مفروشة» تستقبل زوّار الشرقية في العيد

تشهد المنطقة الشرقية خلال عيد الأضحى المبارك العديد من الفعاليات والمهرجانات من أبرزها مهرجان الدوخلة الخامس في جزيرة تاروت وفعاليات ارامكو السعودية بمعرض الظهران وفقرات مركز الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية «سايتك» بالخبر ، وقرية الدولفين بكورنيش الدمام واحتفالات الجبيل التي تنظمها الهيئة الملكية بالجبيل الصناعية، اضافة لبرامج متنوعة في المدن الترفيهية والمجمعات التجارية والشواطئ بمختلف المحافظات. وخلال الايام القليلة الماضية بدأت الشرقية استقبال زوارها من مختلف مناطق المملكة ودول الخليج الذين يتدفقون عليها لقضاء إجازة عيد الأضحى المبارك للاستمتاع بأجوائها الربيعية والمرافق السياحة البحرية والصحراوية والتراثية وأجمل شواطئ الخليج العربي ومن أشهرها نصف القمر ، اضافة للوجهات البحرية في الدمام والخبر والقطيف والجبيل بجانب أماكن التنزه البرية خاصة في الشتاء وبداية الربيع ومن أشهرها محافظة النعيرية التي احتضنت مؤخرا حفل افتتاح ميدان الملك فهد لسباق الفروسية والهجن والمرحلة النهائية للسباق الذي أقيم بمناسبة شفاء سمو ولي العهد برعاية صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير محمد بن فهد أمير المنطقة الشرقية. 
وأوضح المدير التنفيذي لجهاز التنمية السياحية والآثار بالمنطقة الشرقية المهندس عبد اللطيف البنيان أن المنطقة الشرقية مهيأة كعادتها لاستقبال زوارها من مختلف مناطق المملكة ودول مجلس التعاون الخليجي لما تتمتع به من مقومات سياحية تجعلها أهم الوجهات السياحية بالمملكة.
وتبلغ الطاقة الاستيعابية لخدمات الإيواء السياحي في الشرقية 65 فندقاً تحوي 5 آلاف و 835 غرفة , وأكثر من 600 مجمع للوحدات السكنية المفروشة تضم حوالي 12 ألف شقة.
وأبان البنيان أن جهاز التنمية السياحية والآثار بالمنطقة الشرقية زود الموقع الإلكتروني للسياحة السعودية ومركز الاتصال السياحي بالهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار بأبرز عروض المهرجانات والفعاليات التي ستقام خلال إجازة عيد الأضحى المبارك في المنطقة الشرقية. ويقدم المركز المعلومات السياحية الهاتفية على مدار الساعة للمتصلين عبر الهاتف المجاني «8007550000». كما تم توزيع المطويات والخرائط التوضيحية للمنطقة على الزوار والأهالي من خلال مراكز المعلومات السياحية والفنادق والوحدات السكنية المفروشة في المنطقة الشرقية. 


«الدنيا ربيع والجو بديع» في فيافي ومخيمات النعيرية 

يشهد المخيم الربيعي في محافظة النعيرية حركة سياحية نشطة في فصل الربيع وتدفق أعداد كبيرة من المتنزهين والزوار على المحافظة من كافة مناطق المملكة ودول الخليج الشقيقة كالكويت وقطر والإمارات والبحرين لقضاء اجازة عيد الاضحي المبارك، ويقدم المخيم فعالياته وخدماته للمتنزهين والزوار ويضم داخل أروقته عيادة طبية. وتبرز الأمسيات الشعرية في طليعة الفعاليات التي يقدمها المخيم وألوان مختلفة من فنون الفرق الشعبية والديوانيات والمحاورات، فيما يقع سوق النعيرية الشعبي في الجهة الجنوبية الشرقية من محافظة النعيرية بين المنطقة الصناعية والمحافظة ويعود تاريخ نشأته إلى 26 ماضية وانتشرت سمعة السوق في كل مكان عندما كان يقع في وسط المحافظة أمام محلات بيع الغاز وأصبح الإقبال عليه ملحوظا بشكل كبير من أهالي المحافظة والمراكز والهجر التي تتبع النعيرية ما زاد هذا الإقبال اتساع رقعة السوق وازدحام سيارات المواطنين وأصحاب البضائع وسيارات نقل الأغنام الأمر الذي دعا إلى نقله للموقع الذي هو فيه الآن عام 1403هـ تقريبا ويحوي سوق النساء بيع السمن البري والإقط وتتفاوت الأسعار من موسم إلى آخر ومجموعة من السيارات الجائلة التي يبيع أصحابها أنواعا مختلفة من المأكولات الشعبية والفقع والعسل وغيره، ويضم عددا من حظائر الأغنام ويقبع في آخر السوق من الجهة الشرقية سوق لبيع الخيام وبيوت الشعر ويمتاز هذا السوق بوجود عدد من النساء الحرفيات الماهرات في الصناعات الحرفية القديمة مثل حياكة السدو، والنسج من أصواف الأغنام لإنتاج العديد من المنتجات التراثية مثل بيوت الشعر والسجاد والزل.


فنانون سعوديون وعرب يتوهجون بمهرجان «الدوخلة الخامس»

جعفر الصفار ، ليلى المزعل - القطيف 
تنظم لجنة التنمية الاجتماعية المحلية ببلدة سنابس في جزيرة تاروت مهرجان «الدوخلة الخامس» لمدة 7 أيام خلال الفترة من 9 إلى 15 من ذي الحجة الجاري تحت شعار «القطيف.. حضارة وثقافة» برعاية إعلامية من دار «اليوم» . وسجل المهرجان نجاحا في نسخه الأربع الماضية وشهد حضوراً وتفاعلاً من أهالي محافظة القطيف والقرى المجاورة. ويتضمن المهرجان العديد من الفعاليات المختلفة كالقرية التراثية ومعرض الأسر المنتجة ومسرحيات وعروض ومسابقات رياضية وثقافية وألعابا ترفيهية إضافة لأركان مخصصة للمعارض الفنية المختلفة والتسوق . مشيرا إلى أن زواره العام الماضي تجاوزوا 10 آلاف زائر . كما يستضيف المهرجان معرض الفنانين السعوديين والعرب. ويتضمن هذا العام 50 عملاً فنياً من مختلف المدارس الفنية كما حرصت اللجنة الفنية للمهرجان على استقطاب نخبة من أبرز الفنانين والفنانات ومنهم صالح المحيني - حائل ، أحمد صالح - مصر، أحمد دبا - سوريا، بسيم الريس - سوريا، صالح الشكيري - سلطنة عمان، ومركز قطر للعمل التطوعي. وفى السياق نفسه تنظم جمعية العطاء الخيرية النسائية اليوم الخامس للمهرجان فعاليات نسائية تشمل اعمالا بيئية وتوعوية ومسابقات للأطفال والكبار وعروضاً للأزياء والفلكلور الشعبي والتوشيحات وجلوه العروس, وعروض الدمى إضافة لمزاد خاص باللوحات الفنية.


قوة «مساندة» بجوازات جسر الملك فهد لمواجهة طوارئ إجازة العيد

كثفت جوازات جسر الملك فهد استعداداتها لاستقبال المسافرين خلال إجازة عيد الاضحى المبارك.
وأوضح مدير جوازات الجسر العقيد سامي الرشيد لـ « اليوم» تم الاستعداد منذ وقت مبكر لمواجهة الأعداد الكبيرة من المسافرين عبر الجسر في فترة العيد بإضافة 8 مسارات إضافية لعبور المركبات خلال العام الحالي ليصبح عدد المسارات 18 بهدف تخفيف الضغط على الموظفين نتيجة الازدحام الذي يشهده الجسر في مثل هذه المناسبات، كما أعدت إدارة الجوازات قوة مصغرة من الموظفين لدعم زملائهم في حالة حدوث أي طارئ إضافة إلى عمل مركز المعلومات الوطني بالمناوبة على مدار الساعة لمواجهة أي عطل يخص أجهزة الحاسب الآلي وغيره من الاشكاليات.
من جهة أخرى تمت زيادة أعداد الموظفين في نقطة القدوم إلى المملكة بهدف إنجاز اجراءات الأعداد الكبيرة من باصات القادمين لأداء الحج كما تم تجهيز صالة خاصة بإنهاء إجراءات تلك الباصات.
ودعا العقيد الرشيد المسافرين إلى التأكد من صلاحية جوازات سفرهم واستكمال جميع الأوراق المتعلقة بالعمالة المرافقة من خادمات وسائقين إضافة إلى أوراق الأشخاص غير البالغين للسن القانونية والذين يتطلب سفرهم موافقة ولي الأمر.


آسيوي يستغل مزرعة كفيله لتصنيع الخمور

استغل عامل آسيوي في العقد الرابع من عمره مزرعة كفيله الواقعة بإحدى قرى محافظة الاحساء حيث قام بتصنيع الخمور بها وتخزين الخمائر والمسكرات بها واثناء تجول صاحب المزرعة بداخلها لاحظ وجود بعض عبوات المسكر وخمائر الخمور وعلى الفور قام بإبلاغ مركز شرطة الجفر وابلغهم بالواقعة وبانتقال دوريات الأمن لموقع المزرعة تم ضبط العامل الآسيوي البالغ من العمر 35 عاما وعدد من القناني التي تحتوي على الخمر المصنع محليا حيث تم إيقاف العامل وما زال التحقيق مستمرا معه وجار إتلاف المضبوطات الخمرية حسب التعليمات



حادث مروع يصيب 5 شباب بطريق العقير

تعرض خمسة شباب في العقد الثالث من أعمارهم مساء يوم أمس لإصابات خطيرة ومتوسطة نتيجة حادث تصادم وجها لوجه بين سيارتين على طريق العقير وعلى بعد 25 كلم من مدينة العيون حيث تم نقل المصابين لمستشفى مدينة العيون عن طريق هيئة الهلال الأحمر السعودي بمدينة العيون فيما باشر الحادث الجندي احمد الفدعاني من مرور محافظة الاحساء.
وأوضح شهود عيان بان حادث الاصطدام وقع وجها لوجه وذلك عندما قطع سائق الطريق أمام السيارة الاخرى ليصطدم به وجها لوجه وقد أسفر الحادث عن إصابة اثنين منهم بإصابات خطيرة تمثلت في نزيف داخلي وكسور تم نقلهم عن طريق إسعافات مستشفى العيون بعد عمل الإسعافات الأولية لهم إلى مستشفى الأمير سعود بن جلوي بالمبرز وآخر لمستشفى الملك فهد بالهفوف و3 مصابين تم إدخالهم قسم التنويم بمستشفى العيون بعد عمل الإسعافات الأولية اللازمة لهم لملاحظة حالتهم الصحية

انتحار خياط المجمعة

عثرت شرطة المجمعة على وافد هندي منتحرا داخل غرفته قرب مبنى تعليم البنين البارحة الأولى. 
وكان الراحل الذي يعمل خياطا قد توارى عن الأنظار لأكثر من يومين بعد أن أغلق متجره، وتنبه كفيله إلى الأمر فسارع إلى إبلاغ الشرطة، ووصلت فرقة أمنية إلى شقته وعالجت الباب وعثرت عليه معلقا في مظلة، وفتحت السلطات تحريات مكثقة لمعرفة دوافع وأسباب الانتحار. 
اشسالفة الانتحار هالأيام زايدين  :weird:  اخاف بس موضه واحنا ماندري :nuts:   :nuts: 
يتبع في وقت لاحق إن وجد خبر جديد >>>>>

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابوطارق ..

البديوي شخص مجتهد في عمله كمحامي

وشخصيه شيعيه تستحق التقدير  والكثير من الاحترام

لكن مؤسف ان جهوده هذه وسعيه سينتهي  كما انتهت مساعي من سبقوه

لا اعلم  ماسبب تكرار محاولة كسب الطرف الآخر ومهادنته رغم تعنته ورفضه 

هل هي رغبة في التعايش السلمي بين ابناء الوطن

ام  هو الامل  سبب التكرار 

نتمنى  .. نتمنى أن يقطف ثمره جيده حين يأتي موسم الحصاد

والدنا الغالي

حضورك ربيع

وحديثك بلسم 

لاعدمناك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمووعه ..

 :bigsmile:  هالمذيعه فضحت نفسها بنفسها

طب كنتي كتمتي عالخبر ماجور :toung:  يعني لامن شاف ولامن دري

بس يمكن حبت تسوي فيها بطله أو اعتقدت انو هالتصرف ذكي

حتى ينجيها من علئه سخنه من الجزائريين  :amuse:  

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي
ويسلم لي هالحضور الغالي

خالص دعائي لك
ولاحرمت هالطله

----------


## حساسه بزياده

تشكري على النشره المفصله
صباحش فرحه بطول الطرحه :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*النساء افترشن صالة المغادرة ونمن على الأرض*
*500 مسافر إلى العراق عالقون في مطار البحرين منذ يومين

**علق قرابة 500 مسافر بحريني وسعودي، في مطار البحرين الدولي منذ ثلاثة أيام، بسبب عدم وجود رحلات طيران تقلّهم إلى مطار العاصمة العراقية بغداد .

واكتظت صالة المغادرة بالمطار حتى الساعة الواحدة من فجر يوم (السبت)، بعدد من المسافرين، وافترش النساء الصالة ورقدن على الأرض , فيما ارسل وكيل الطيران في البحرين، حافلات كبيرة، لنقل المسافرين إلى شقق مفروشة في منطقة الجفير، بعد عدم توافر رحلات إلى العراق. 
وخلال حديثهم إلى «الوسط»، قال أصحاب الحملات السعودية التي من المقرر أن تغادر مطار البحرين الدولي يوم  (الجمعة)، إلا أنها بقيت عالقة في المطار 

 قالوا: «كان من المقرر أن نغادر إلى مطار بغداد عند الساعة الثانية من فجر يوم الجمعة، إلا أن الرحلة تأجلت إلى الساعة الرابعة من مساء اليوم المذكور، لكن وبسبب عدم وجود أي رحلات إلى بغداد، بقينا في المطار حتى الآن»، وكانت الساعة التي يتحدث فيها أصحاب الحملات 12 من منتصف ليل أمس. 

 وأكدوا أنهم حصلوا على تأشيرات وتذاكر سفر مؤكدة بالمواعيد المذكورة , وذكروا أن: «المسؤولين في المطار قالوا إنه لا توجد رحلات متوجهة إلى العراق، في حين أن أعدادا من الحملات ما زالت تتوافد إلى المطار، وذلك بحسب الموعد الذي أعطاهم إياه وكيل الطيران في البحرين».

وبيّنوا أن: «هناك عددا من الحملات التي ستصل يوم (السبت)، وحاولت «الوسط» الحصول على تعليق من وكيل الطيران، إلا أن الاتصالات التي أجرتها (8 اتصالات) والرسالة النصية، لم تفلح في معرفة سبب تكدس المسافرين، وعدم وجود رحلات إلى العراق.

وطالب أصحاب الحملات السعودية والبحرينية وهم (الطف، أبوالفضل العباس، سفينة النجاة، الإمام الحسن، الأنصار، الأنوار، وحملة البلادي البحرينية)، بمقاضاة وكيل الطيران، وتعويضهم بليلة سكن إضافية في العراق، إضافة إلى عدم احتساب أجرة التذكرة الجديدة.

وأشاروا إلى أنهم حاولوا الاتصال بوكيل الطيران، إلا أن جميع محاولاتهم لم تنجح، إلى أن أرسل شخصا عن طريقه، ليخبرهم بأنه سيتم تسكينهم في شقق مفروشة إلى حين توافر رحلة طيران تنقلهم للعراق.

كما طالب أصحاب الحملات، إدارتي الطيران المدني والسياحة، بـ «إيجاد الحلول السريعة والمباشرة، لمشكلتنا، وإغلاق مكتب الوكيل، لأنه لا يستطيع إدارة مثل هذا النشاط»، ولفتوا إلى أن ما تعرضوا له لا يضر بمصلحة مكتب وكيل الطيران فقط، بل إنه يلقي بظلاله على سمعة البحرين ككل.

 وبحسب عدد من المسؤولين في خدمات مطار البحرين، فإن المطار لا يرسل أكثر من رحلتين يوميا إلى مطار بغداد، الأولى 150 شخصا، والثانية 130 شخصا، وقد غادر يوم  (الجمعة)، قرابة 300 شخص إلى العراق، فيما بقي 500 آخرين عالقين في المطار.
  
إغلاق عدة مدارس في تونس بسبب انفلونزا الخنازير
 تونس – رويترز

 قال مصادر في سلك التعليم وأولياء أمور في تونس اليوم (الثلثاء) أن السلطات التونسية واصلت غلق عدد من المدارس والمعاهد بالعاصمة وعدد من المدن داخل البلاد بسبب تسارع انتشار انفلونزا (اتش1ان1) في اوساط الطلبة.
 وذكرت مصادر من سلك التعليم لت"رويترز" ان عشرات المدارس أغلقت بالعاصمة وفي عدة مدن بعد ظهور حالات اصابة بالفيروس بين الطلبة. وأشارت وزارة التربية والتعليم في تونس إلى أن في حالة تعدد الإصابات بمدرسة واحدة فان مدة الإغلاق تكون أسبوعا واحدا.
 وأعلنت تونس حتى نهاية الأسبوع الماضي تسجيل نحو 450 إصابة وتسجيل حالتي وفاة بالانفلونزا. وقال اطباء ان تونس دخلت مرحلة التفشي السريع للفيروس بسبب تزامنها مع الانفلونزا الموسمية.
 وفي العاصمة أعلن عن غلق عدة مدارس بالمنزه والمنار والمرسى والكرم اضافة إلى مدارس بقبلي وبنزرت وصفاقس. وقال مصدر طبي انه يتم تسجيل ما لا يقل عن 30 حالة اصابة بالانفلونزا (اتش1ان1) يوميا في تونس.

25 مليون شخص قضوا بفيروس الايدز في العالم منذ ظهوره

أ ف ب 
اظهر تقرير لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الايدز نشر اليوم (الثلثاء) ان  25 مليون شخص قضوا بفيروس الايدز في العالم وان 60 مليونا أصيبوا به منذ ظهوره،  بينما تراجع انتشار الوباء خلال السنوات الثماني الفائتة بنسبة 17 في  المئة.
وجاء في التقرير السنوي للبرنامج الذي تم اعداده بالتعاون مع منظمة الصحة  العالمية انه "منذ بدء الوباء، قرابة 60 مليون شخص اصيبوا بفيروس نقص المناعة  المكتسبة (ايدز) و25 مليون شخص قضوا لاسباب مرتبطة به". وأضاف التقرير ان "المنحى  خلال السنوات الثماني الماضية يشير الى تراجع نسبة الاصابات الجديدة بـ17 في المئة"  منذ 2001، في حين ان "معظم التقدم تم رصده في دول افريقيا جنوب الصحراء".
ورحب  المدير التنفيذي لبرنامج الامم المتحدة لمكافحة الايدز، ميشال سيديبي، في بيان  بتراجع انتشار الوباء، وقال ان "الخبر السار هو ان التراجع الذي نشهده مرده، اقله  جزئيا، الى الوقاية".

"الصحة العالمية": لقاحات انفلونزا الخنازير تتسبب بحالات حساسية شديدة في كندا

أ ف ب 
قالت منظمة الصحة العالمية اليوم (الثلثاء) انه تم تسجيل عدد غير معتاد  من حالات الحساسية الشديدة كرد فعل على لقاح انفلونزا الخنازير في كندا.
وقال  الناطق باسم منظمة الصحة العالمية، توماس ابراهام، لوكالة "فرانس برس" أن "عددا غير  معتاد من حالات الحساسية الشديدة كرد فعل على اللقاح سجلت في كندا".
وأضاف أن  "السلطات الكندية سحبت مجموعة من لقاحات شركة غلاكسو سميث كلاين وتجري الأبحاث"  اللازمة لتحديد أسباب هذه الحساسية، بدون توضيح العدد الدقيق لهذه الحالات.
وأكد  ان منظمة الصحة العالمية لم تغير في الوضع الراهن توصياتها بخصوص اللقاح. وقال "يجب  أن نفهم أولا ما حصل في كندا".



*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حساسه ..





> تشكري على النشره المفصله
> صباحش فرحه بطول الطرحه



يسلموو غناتي حلوو تعليقك جوونااان  :toung: 

يسعد صباحك ومساك

ويجعل أيامك هنا وسعاده ياارب

دوووم هالحضور يارب

----------


## عنيده

_تسلمي خيتو شمعه تحترق ع الاخبار .._

_اهم خبر زوار الحسين .._ 

_انا امي و اختي المفروض يسافرون امس الساعه اربع اليوم سافروا الساعه ثمان .._ 

_الله يرجعهم بالسلاامه .._ 

_المطار ما يندش من السعودين .._ 

_البحريني يرجعونهم و اذا وصلت رحلتهم نادوهم قبل ساعتين .._ 

_والسعودين بعضهم قعدوا في المطار .._ 

_و بعضهم راحوا مواتم عراد و المحرق .._ 

_لما يجي دورهم .._ 

_يعطيج العافيه خيتو .._ 

_موفقه .._

----------


## ليلاس

نشرة شاااااملة

تشكري غناااااااااتي شمعة 

ربي يعطيييييك العااااااافية

لا خلا و لا عدم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنيده .. 
هلا حبيبتي مراحب و حياك من أرض الحدث  :laugh:  
يارب يسهل أمور زوار أبو الأحرار  
دعائنا للوالده ولأختك بالوصول بالسلامه وقبول الاعمال  
عنووده أجل سافروا عنك  
يارب يوفق زوار أبا عبدالله ويرزقنا الوصول ياارب 
تسلمي حبيبتي على هالحضور الحلووو

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس ..

يعافيك ويسلمك 

تسلمي ويسلم لي هالحضور

مووفقه دووم

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الف  شكر  شموعه الغلا على الاخبار بعضها مخزنه  وبعضها  تفرح* 


*الحمدلله على كل حال*




> *سمعنا انهم مسوين كل هالاستقبال في الاحساء على شرف زيارة مشرفتنا امل الظهور  
> 
> *





*اجل عدلوهم علشاني ههههههههههههههههههههه تعبوا حالهم تراني شبعانه من حدايق هالرياض*


**

*<<بس ديرتي غير هواها يسوى مليون حديقة في الرياض<<3 اسابيع مانزلت<<تقلبت المواجع* 

*ووين هذي بعد حديقة الجفير مدري  الحفيره بعيده علينا عفر ماعمري سمعت بها* 


*حدي حجز الرمال او بحر العقير او حديقة الطرف او تهوية بيتنا* 


*بس بماانها على شرفي بقول لابو الشباب يودينا <<الله  يستر حطتها في بالها*


*ولقاح الخنزور ياربي يوميا اتحمده انه رفضنا نطعم الاولاد* 


*وزوار الحسين عليه الصلاة والسلام تعلقوا على عمري  يالله  فدوه لطله على شباك سيد الشهداء عليه السلام*


*والف سلامة لشباب حادث العقير  يطلعون من الشر*



*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه شمشم <<ويش هالتدلوعه الجديده هههههههه طلعت عفويه خخخخ*


*<<طلعي نفختي راسهم*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أموووله ..

هلا بهالطله

يعافيك ياارب

أجل حطيناها في بالك  :wink: 

أخاف بس ابو الشباب يدعي علينا

مو لأنهم عرفوا انك غايبه لك كم اسبوع قالو نحتفل بجيتها 

يارب يرزقكم ويرزقنا مع سائر المحبين والموالين زيارة الحسين وذريته الأطهار

وعادي حبيبتي شمشم شموع أي شي منك حلو

اسعدني حضورك والله

----------

